# C# plugin



## foen1337 (Aug 27, 2016)

hi I would like to write a plugin in C#.
like I could do in obs classic.
is there anyone out there that got this to work in OBS Studio  ?


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 29, 2016)

There is currently no equivalent of the CLR Host plugin from OBS Classic, if that's what you mean.


----------



## foen1337 (Sep 5, 2016)

ah oke i found  work around for my issue so no need for the plugin anymore


----------

